# New Bowfishing and Floundering LED lights.



## Airboatcapt2

American Airboats now has 50W LED Flood Lights.

Available in The Bright White, Warm White, and A Killer Green

50 Watt LED Flood Light with 1 YR Warranty $85 Each
(Very High Quality with IP 65 Rating)

50 Watt LED Flood Light with 2 YR Warranty $120 Each
(Highest Quality Chip and Driver available with an IP 67 Rating)

Dimensions: 9.5"x11.5"
weight: 5-8 lbs
available with 12VDC , 24VDC, and 120VAC drivers
Includes plug

To Order Please Call Faron @409-920-0716 or E-mail [email protected]


----------



## Airboatcapt2

These also work great as Dock lights to draw in fish and use very little energy!


----------



## Airboatcapt2

Our first shipment of lights sold out in 1 day. 2nd shipment will be here in about 10 days and most are already sold. 
The Green seems to be our biggest seller. Anyone on 2cool trying out a set?


----------



## outlawguide

When I called about these light they quoted me $200 each ?? bout a 4-5 weeks back ??


----------



## Airboatcapt2

Sorry For the misunderstanding! It is all fixed in the computer with the corrrect price!


----------



## Airboatcapt2

Lights are in and shipping out today. Thanks you to all the 2Coolers who ordered. 

First 200 that came in are Sold. Next Shipment will arrive in 15 days. If anyone wants any please let me know soon before these are sold out too.


----------



## AdrianMckinney

Airboatcapt2 said:


> American Airboats now has 50W LED Flood Lights.
> 
> Available in The Bright White, Warm White, and A Killer Green
> 
> 50 Watt LED Flood Light with 1 YR Warranty $85 Each
> (Very High Quality with IP 65 Rating)
> 
> 50 Watt LED Flood Light with 2 YR Warranty $120 Each
> (Highest Quality Chip and Driver available with an IP 67 Rating)
> 
> Dimensions: 9.5"x11.5"
> weight: 5-8 lbs
> available with 12VDC , 24VDC, and 120VAC drivers
> Includes plug
> 
> To Order Please Call Faron @409-920-0716 or E-mail [email protected]


Boat looks really good. Do you still have it with you? We can make a fair deal.. Waiting for reply..


----------



## AdrianMckinney

AdrianMckinney said:


> American Airboats now has 50W led lighting.
> 
> Available in The Bright White, Warm White, and A Killer Green
> 
> 50 Watt LED Flood Light with 1 YR Warranty $85 Each
> (Very High Quality with IP 65 Rating)
> 
> 50 Watt LED Flood Light with 2 YR Warranty $120 Each
> (Highest Quality Chip and Driver available with an IP 67 Rating)
> 
> Dimensions: 9.5"x11.5"
> weight: 5-8 lbs
> available with 12VDC , 24VDC, and 120VAC drivers
> Includes plug
> 
> To Order Please Call Faron @409-920-0716 or E-mail [email protected]
> 
> Boat looks really good. Do you still have it with you? We can make a fair deal.. Waiting for reply..


Waiting for reply


----------



## NechesBobcat

Y'all still sell them?


----------



## Airboatcapt2

Yes. We keep lights in stock! Been selling a bunch even came out with a new design for an All Water LED that can change Color for bowfishing. Just go to our website to see them.


----------



## Hudge

seelite came out with a n 80W led lamp. do yall have an 80watt led warm white?


----------



## bearintex

What would be the best color for usually stained water? The lake I will fish is very very unlikely to ever be clearer than 12-15" of visibility.


----------



## plashlights

*72W Warm White Bow Fishing Light*

We have a new 72W Warm White LED Light Bar with a diffused lens specifically built for bow fishing or floundering. You can purchase them at American Airboats. They are $180/ea
:texasflag


----------



## pmitch

can 6 of these lights run off of one 30amp switch and a push button breaker?


----------



## pmitch

*using right switch*

can six of these lights run off of one 30amp switch and a push button breaker?


----------



## texas two guns

Depends on what Voltage, I believe. Amps = Watts/volts


----------

